# New Girl, tomorrow is start day



## zmoney (Oct 17, 2003)

Hi everybody! 
I'm 19 yrs. old, and I'm from California. I'm 5'3 and weigh 115 lbs., with about 19% bodyfat. I want to get down to 14%. 
chest=36"
arm=11"
waist=26"
hips=35"
thigh=21"

I am a poor college student (accounting major). and my monthly food budget is only $150. Its tough. 

Anyway, here's a picture of me. Keep in mind, I just got back from a long visit with my parents (food, food, food! ), so I look fuller than I normally do. Tomorrow is the first day of my new diet, I am gonna go enjoy my last bad day


----------



## zmoney (Oct 17, 2003)

heres the back shot


----------



## gr81 (Oct 17, 2003)

hey zmoney, welcome to IM. Lots of good stuff here. GL with the diet


----------



## Jay-B (Oct 17, 2003)

haha my weekly food budget is $150


----------



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2003)

zmoney welcome to IM!


----------



## Jay-B (Oct 17, 2003)

o yeah welcome to IM!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

Jay B  are you trying to say you're a pig?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

19% b/f.  Who took your bodyfat and when was it last taken?

I know you said your goal is to get down to 15% b/f...What does that consist of?  Build muscle..... lose fat OR  Tone Muscle, lose the fat?

Do you belong to a gym?  If no, where would you work out or do cardio?  Would you be working out in your dorm, apt and use stuff around the fort as weights?

How fast is your metabolism? 10 being slow   11 being Moderate  or 12 being fast?

What is your current diet like?
Can you buy bulk foods?


WELCOME TO IM!!!

Once you respond with the answers to my questions I'll help you out the best way I can.  Thing is, losing weight doesn't come easy and you have to have a true passion to acheive.  There's no magic pill that makes you change over night.  Oh....most women do this...........don't go standing on your scale every morning....don't worry about that scale for 6 weeks.  Besides, you'll only be a pound less in the a.m. anyway.....

Late


----------



## moon (Oct 18, 2003)

nice waist...nice
 
hope to see ur picture after some achievements


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 18, 2003)

you have a great shape to work with.  just need to build a little muscle to keep you leaner.


----------



## Jay-B (Oct 18, 2003)

yes yes ima skinny pig


----------



## Chain Link (Aug 17, 2004)

zmoney said:
			
		

> Anyway, here's a picture of me.





			
				zmoney said:
			
		

> heres the back shot




Thank you.


----------



## Chain Link (Aug 17, 2004)

Just kidding, LOL, Welcome to IM!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, welcome a member a year late


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes, welcome a member a year late


Whatever happened to her ? Another BB dropout....


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2004)

What's this.... Premier after smoking crack  J/K






p.s.  Don't light my tail on fire Premier


----------



## zmoney (Aug 17, 2004)

I didn't drop out   I weigh 10 more pounds and I am leaner


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Its Monolith Randy, he has that stick figure avitar 

zmoney, I demand up to date pics!  Please..


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its Monolith Randy, he has that stick figure avitar
> 
> zmoney, I demand up to date pics! Please..


 
Oh yeah..that's where that came from


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

Welocme and GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Sapphire..


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey zmoney, where are the after photos ?..


----------



## zmoney (Aug 18, 2004)

not really an after pic, just what I look like at the moment


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 18, 2004)

zmoney said:
			
		

> not really an after pic, just what I look like at the moment


Nice..


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2004)

Hmmmmm is that a belly button


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 18, 2004)

sure looks like one, no faces though


----------



## Var (Aug 18, 2004)

That pic wasnt very clear.  Pls post ten more, so we can give an honest critique.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> sure looks like one, no faces though


Must be shy.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 18, 2004)

_Welcome  

edit: again_


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 20, 2004)

I dont see any pics.....


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 20, 2004)

It disappeared...


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 20, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Must be shy.


----------



## zmoney (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 20, 2004)

Please repost or send via pm.....  

Welcome


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 20, 2004)

zmoney said:
			
		

>


What's with the mad face ? Did you take that picture down ?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2004)

maybe you guys scared her?


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2004)

Sorry, the person picture I had linked to appears to have removed it.  Now all you see is an X


----------

